
More is Different: Broken symmetry and hierarchical structure in science (1972) - bookofjoe
https://www.jstor.org/stable/1734697?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents
======
PaulHoule
The author of that paper was the thesis advisor of many faculty in the Cornell
Physics department when I was there in the 1990s.

He is a Colossus of condensed matter physics and was thoughtful about the
"complex systems" work around condensed matter that later fell out of fashion.

